# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Anyone Else Get Nightmares When Its Cold?

## cybereality

I seem to have noticed something, at least me with. When ever it is really cold I will almost always have nightmares as soon as I go to sleep. Then I will wake up in a cold sweat. I just fell asleep (for maybe a half hour or an hour tops) and I had a pretty long nightmare. Just the usual stuff, running from an unseen enemy. Its mostly just fear for the sake of fear. I did become semi-lucid and actually managed to totally switch the scene and become a non existent spectator in another setting. There was a rather interesting dialogue between two grifters in a tunnel, however things quickly turned into some dawn of the dead crap so I bolted (using the closing my eyes trick).

  Is this a common issue. I get nightmares sometimes (just as much as anyone I guess) but when its cold I will almost always have nightmares. And for some reason the heat in my house ain&#39;t working like it should (of course it always craps out in the dead of winter). Any tips or hints will be welcome.

// cybereality

----------


## The Cusp

No.  Just you.  Get some more blankets.

----------

